# Horror Movies!



## AceQuorthon (Nov 1, 2020)

Horror is probably my favorite movie genre along with westerns and I always love to find new and great horror movies to watch! So feel free to post recommendations and talk about horror movies here, I’m so looking forward to seeing what y’all come up with! Let’s start the thread with a Top 10 favorite horror movies list!

1. Silence Of The Lambs
2. Rosemary’s Baby
3. The Shining
4. Alien
5. Jacob’s Ladder
6. The Lighthouse
7. Evil Dead II
8. Suspiria
9. The Thing
10. Dawn Of The Dead


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> 4. Alien
> 9. The Thing
> 10. Dawn Of The Dead


Ok, you're my favourite goat on this forum now, hands down. Throw in Hellraiser, some Tim Burton's movies, Predator and Netflix's Castlevania and you have yourself a lot of good movies.

Vlad the Impaler is also a good movie too now that I think about it..


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Ok, you're my favourite goat on this forum now, hands down. Throw in Hellraiser, some Tim Burton's movies, Predator and Netflix's Castlevania and you have yourself a lot of good movies.
> 
> Vlad the Impaler is also a good movie too now that I think about it..


I fucking love Hellraiser too, definitely one of my favorite horror movies of all time as well! It’s on place 18 on my list of favorite horror movies so not that far away from the top!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

The Haunting (1963 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 2, 2020)

Sam A Wamm said:


> The Haunting (1963 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve yet to see this one!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

There's a terrible remake of it which i find more people have seen than the original.

The original is more creepy and suspenseful and the remake is almost an action movie.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 3, 2020)

Hereditary is an absolute must if you're a fan of horror. It warrants multiple re-watches and it can be talked about for weeks. 

My favorite horror movie has to be The Orphanage. It's a Spanish horror/drama film about... an orphanage. It does lean more into the drama but god, it's one of the few movies that actually makes me cry.

Don't Breathe, You're Next, Hush, and Gerald's Game are somewhat recent movies that I personally feel are must-watches.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 3, 2020)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Hereditary is an absolute must if you're a fan of horror. It warrants multiple re-watches and it can be talked about for weeks.
> 
> My favorite horror movie has to be The Orphanage. It's a Spanish horror/drama film about... an orphanage. It does lean more into the drama but god, it's one of the few movies that actually makes me cry.
> 
> Don't Breathe, You're Next, Hush, and Gerald's Game are somewhat recent movies that I personally feel are must-watches.


I absolutely love Hereditary until I don’t, I think that’s the best way to explain it. The family drama stuff is absolutely amazing and one of the best things I’ve seen in recent years, but I just think it falls a bit flat at the end with the sudden paranormal stuff and abrupt ending. Still it’s an 8/10 for me and it would probably be a 10 if the ending worked for me.

Not seen The Orphanage but I have seen Don’t Breathe (4/10) and Gerald’s Game (8/10), and I really do wish more people talked about the latter one. Such an unusual horror movie but still very engaging and rewarding at the end.

Nicholas Cage has starred in two of my more recent favorite horror movies funnily enough, that is Mandy and Color Out Of Space. Both are not perfect in any means but still super memorable and such a crazy ride through and through. Totally understand people who are more reserved with these movies but by god do I love them!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 3, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I should mention Midsommer and The Strange Thing About The Johnsons too. Really, anything by Ari Aster.


Midsommer is pretty good yeah! I'd also say that anything from Robert Eggers is a must watch! (2 movies lol)
The Lighthouse is one of the best horror movies I've ever seen and The Witch is really damn good too! 10/10 and 8/10.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 3, 2020)

I always had a hard time appreciating horror movies.  Jump scares are cheap, gore doesn't bother me, serial killers and zombies are dumb, and I roll my eyes at most religious themes like demonic possession.

I loved Alien and I'm one of the few that thought the original Blair Witch Project was scary.  It invoked a very strong sense of dread and getting lost makes me very anxious.


----------



## zeroPony (Nov 4, 2020)

I suggest Japanese horrors like One missed call, Ju-On (The Curse), The Ring.
And "Final destination" (haha, so many ways to die).


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 4, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> I suggest Japanese horrors like One missed call, Ju-On (The Curse), The Ring.
> And "Final destination" (haha, so many ways to die).


The Ring is pretty good I’d say! Probably gonna buy that franchise sometime soon, found a nice box with them all!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 5, 2020)

I just saw two random horror movies on Netflix, that being Hush and the second one being Devil.

Hush was pretty good I’d say, it’s about a mute and deaf woman living out in the woods who becomes a target for a serial killer stalking around. There were some stupid decisions along the way from pretty much all the characters in the movie but I didn’t think it affected the movie that much, and the great thrills here and there certainly made up for all the short comings the movie had. It’s a 7/10 for me.

Devil on the other hand was probably not very good, but it certainly was entertaining I’d say. The movie wasn’t totally garbage like I thought it would be and some of the moral and philosophical questions asked throughout the short running time left some form of impact on me surprisingly enough, even though I’m not sure if that impact was anything noteworthy honestly. It’s about five strangers getting stuck in an elevator while slowly their backgrounds get revealed one by one and we get to figure out why fate brought these five people to this place at the same time. A lot of the scares was stupidly pathetic, a lot of the dialouge was laughable and the story was definitely unrefined. But again, surprisingly not absolute garbage. It’s a very reserved 6/10 for me.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 7, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> I'm one of the few that thought the original Blair Witch Project was scary.



You're not alone! BWP is underrated. Most of the complaints come from people who wanted a traditional horror "payoff". I thought it was pretty great.

Not doing a full top 10, but thought I'd add some that haven't been mentioned yet.

Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the first): precursor to the slasher films of the late 70s and 80s. It shows very little on screen violence but if you have a vivid imagination it's got some of the most disturbing images you'll ever see in your head. 80% chance of turning vegetarian after you watch this.

Carrie: while still overrated by some critics, IMO, the one big scene is enough to make this one a favorite. Most of the rest is kinda meh, but that one scene... Holy crap!

Halloween (the first): like Carrie I don't think this one deserves all the praise it gets, but it's still very influential. The first half of the movie is perfect for setting the scene, and it doesn't rely on jump scares. In fact the killer is kind of in plain sight the whole time, which is a different kind of scary. I'm not a fan of the second half because the killer just comes across as kinda dopey and incompetent.

Poltergeist: still the gold standard for supernatural horror. It scared me shitless as a pre-teen and growing up hasn't dulled that very much.

The Machinist: not true horror, more of a psychological thriller. But like Texas Chainsaw Massacre, if you let your imagination run wild it will show you some of the scariest things imaginable. It blurs the line between reality and nightmares.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 7, 2020)

zandelux said:


> You're not alone! BWP is underrated. Most of the complaints come from people who wanted a traditional horror "payoff". I thought it was pretty great.
> 
> Not doing a full top 10, but thought I'd add some that haven't been mentioned yet.
> 
> ...


Man I absolutely love Texas Chainsaw Massacre, also one of my all time favorites! So goddamn scary and just gross looking! Carrie is also really good in my opinion, and yeah that ending is so mind blowing. I kinda agree with you on Halloween funnily enough, I like it but not as much as everyone else it seems.


----------



## zeroPony (Nov 7, 2020)

Oh, just remembered.
Take a look at the Evil Dead. The original 1981 movie. First time I saw it on VHS tape when I was child. And it was very creepy :O

And just for fun take a look to its remake Evil Dead II (1987).


----------



## zandelux (Nov 7, 2020)

Forgot to mention One Cut of the Dead. It's horror comedy, but it's so unique I'd give it an honorable mention.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 7, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> Oh, just remembered.
> Take a look at the Evil Dead. The original 1981 movie. First time I saw it on VHS tape when I was child. And it was very creepy :O
> 
> And just for fun take a look to its remake Evil Dead II (1987).


I fucking looooove Evil Dead 1 and 2!!!! I like the sequel more but the first one is still so damn good! Two of my favorite movies for sure! Too bad I don’t really care about Army Of Darknes sadly.


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 9, 2020)

I saw a movie called "Night Shadows" staring Bo Hopkins in a theater in the Philippines back in the 1980's. The theater was packed, every seat filled, people sitting shoulder to shoulder in the aisles, standing room only in the rear. If it caught fire the death toll would have been in the hundreds, if not over 1000. No way to leave your seat to go to the restroom. When the movie started all lights were turned off, couldn't see your hand in front of your face, only light was from the screen. Maybe it was the atmosphere, but I enjoyed the movie immensely.  When it was released on video, the name was changed to "Mutant" for some reason.


----------



## kittyfuzz (Nov 14, 2020)

I love love love horror movies but can't stand watching any that deal with _extensive _body horror (i.e. Saw, Hostel, remake of Suspiria). Zombie movies are a favorite, but I especially enjoy ones with original concepts and practical effects. I do enjoy comedy horror as well. 

Thank you for all the interesting movie recommendations! I just watched Children of the Corn (1984) the other day. It was better than I thought it would be. I also just watched The Lighthouse last night. I'm still digesting that one and not sure what to make of it.

I feel like Amazon Prime has a huge collection of older horror movies. For those who enjoy practical effects, I want to recommend Body Melt, an Australian horror movie from 1993. Bizzare, bizzare, bizarre!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 14, 2020)

'John Carpenters: The Thing'

Those guys were playing Among Us before it was trendy


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 15, 2020)

I like the classics and timeless classics:

Twilight Zone
Frankenstein (Mary Shelley)
Van Helsing

70s/80s/90s:

Halloween
Friday the 13th
Nightmare on Elmstreet
Childs Play
Scream
Scary Movie
I know what uwu you did last summer
The Cube
Beetlejuice
It
Gremlins
Alien
Nightmare before Christmas (Almost forgot this gem)

Present:
Insidious
Saw
The Decent
Final Destination (came out in 2000 so I guess this qualifies as recent lol)

And pretty much all sequels and prequels. The remakes and reworks are case-by-case basis

I now kinda shied away from Horror a bit and now am interested in Action/Sci-Fi genre but I occasionally watch a few horror movies.

On Amazon, I have a few "Furry" horror movies on my watchlist I added just for the fun of it, they are B-Movie material I am guessing but it could be interesting lol xD

...

Totally forgot the point of this thread for a second. I didn't add these in top 10 format. This will be super hard to rank but I am just putting them in any order I feel like xD

1) Nightmare before Christmas
2) Frankenstein (Mary Shelley)
3) Van Helsing
4) Gremlins
5) Final Destination
6) Insidious
7) Alien
8) Saw
9) Childs Play
10) Nightmare on Elmstreet


----------



## zandelux (Nov 15, 2020)

Starbeak said:


> On Amazon, I have a few "Furry" horror movies on my watchlist I added just for the fun of it, they are B-Movie material I am guessing but it could be interesting lol xD



Share pls :3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 2, 2020)

This one deserves to be mentioned for being one of the first Zombie films created.

Night of the Living Dead (1968)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> This one deserves to be mentioned for being one of the first Zombie films created.
> 
> Night of the Living Dead (1968)
> 
> View attachment 95368


Also it should be noted Duane Jones was the first black actor in history to play as a hero in an American horror film.

Unfortunately he died do to heart problems at the age of 51, but his influence inspired the directors and writers of the modern show "The Walking Dead"


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Also it should be noted Duane Jones was the first black actor in history to play as a hero in an American horror film.
> 
> Unfortunately he died do to heart problems at the age of 51, but his influence inspired the directors and writers of the modern show "The Walking Dead"
> View attachment 95370


He’s such a goddamn cool protagonist too!


----------



## kittyfuzz (Dec 3, 2020)

I just watched a pretty interesting one last night - Bad Taste 



  It's Peter Jackson's first directed film (yes, that's him in the trailer. He plays multiple characters.). It is a horror, comedy, science fiction from 1987. Excellent practical effects with the effects done by Jackson himself I believe.


----------



## Gravey D. Train (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm not huge on horror because I feel like most of them are filled with cheap scares, but a good psychological horror is pleasant. I recently watched a film called Possum and I thoroughly enjoyed it! It's about a failed puppeteer who returns to his childhood home and recons with his past abuse. Here's the trailer:


----------



## Mambi (Dec 3, 2020)

Clive Barker...for Nightbreed, Hellraiser 1 and _especially _2.


----------



## kittyfuzz (Dec 4, 2020)

Gravey D. Train said:


> I'm not huge on horror because I feel like most of them are filled with cheap scares, but a good psychological horror is pleasant. I recently watched a film called Possum and I thoroughly enjoyed it! It's about a failed puppeteer who returns to his childhood home and recons with his past abuse. Here's the trailer:


I watched this fairly recently as well and enjoyed it much more than I thought I would! That puppet creeps me out.


----------



## Gravey D. Train (Dec 4, 2020)

kittyfuzz said:


> I watched this fairly recently as well and enjoyed it much more than I thought I would! That puppet creeps me out.


The final scene creeped me out. It felt very real.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 4, 2020)

kittyfuzz said:


> I just watched a pretty interesting one last night - Bad Taste
> 
> 
> 
> It's Peter Jackson's first directed film (yes, that's him in the trailer. He plays multiple characters.). It is a horror, comedy, science fiction from 1987. Excellent practical effects with the effects done by Jackson himself I believe.


Oh my god, I need to watch this.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 4, 2020)

kittyfuzz said:


> I just watched a pretty interesting one last night - Bad Taste
> 
> 
> 
> It's Peter Jackson's first directed film (yes, that's him in the trailer. He plays multiple characters.). It is a horror, comedy, science fiction from 1987. Excellent practical effects with the effects done by Jackson himself I believe.


I've been meaning to watch an early Peter Jackson film one day soon, maybe this one will be it!


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 4, 2020)

I don't have a favourite horror movie as such, since I'm not all that big on watching films in general, though I will say I love films that don't just rely on jumpscares and have more of an emphasis on atmosphere. It also helps if there are monsters or supernatural elements (which are really goddamn common in horror movies, so I don't know why I haven't watched more of them).


----------



## Polaris (Dec 24, 2020)

I pretty much have a thing for old school horror movies personally. Movies such as Hellraiser, Event Horizon, George A. Romero zombie flicks, Nightmare on Elm Street, Halloween, Evil Dead and Alien 1 & 2 are some of my favourite horror movies that comes up on my mind.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jan 17, 2021)

Reviving this thread! Sorry for not maintaining it, been having it kinda rough lately :/

Anyway, I saw Bone Tomahawk a few days ago and it was really good! It’s a horror western which is a fun combo since those two happen to be my favorite genres. It’s about the sheriff of a town (played by Kurt Russell) going out with a small party to rescue a group of locals who got kidnapped by a cannibalistic native american tribe. It’s got a lot of Cannibal Holocaust vibes to it towards the end but it’s so damn good, highly recommend it!


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jan 17, 2021)

Blair Witch Project (the original one from 2000) is my favorite horror movie. Found Footage Horror movies are a favorite of mine. The Purge Movie series is also good as well. Paranormal Activity series is also another horror movie series I like.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jan 18, 2021)

Benji Digipawz said:


> Blair Witch Project (the original one from 2000) is my favorite horror movie. Found Footage Horror movies are a favorite of mine. The Purge Movie series is also good as well. Paranormal Activity series is also another horror movie series I like.


Never seen Blair Witch Project or any found footage movies really, but it’s definitely on my todo list!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 19, 2021)

I recently subscribed to Shudder and it has a decent selection, but most seem to be campy horror flicks. There is a neat series called Cursed Films that covers the tragedies surrounding The Exorcist, The Omen, Poltergeist, The Crow, and The Twilight Zone movie. Check it out if you guys can. Some of the episodes do go off on a tangent, and The Twilight Zone segment about the helicopter accident is a bit hard to watch.



AceQuorthon said:


> Reviving this thread! Sorry for not maintaining it, been having it kinda rough lately :/
> 
> Anyway, I saw Bone Tomahawk a few days ago and it was really good! It’s a horror western which is a fun combo since those two happen to be my favorite genres. It’s about the sheriff of a town (played by Kurt Russell) going out with a small party to rescue a group of locals who got kidnapped by a cannibalistic native american tribe. It’s got a lot of Cannibal Holocaust vibes to it towards the end but it’s so damn good, highly recommend it!



I watched that film a few years ago not knowing what to expect. It's definitely worth watching as a film alone, though the horror aspect may turn some people away since it comes out of nowhere and hits hard. I also recommend this movie!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jan 19, 2021)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I recently subscribed to Shudder and it has a decent selection, but most seem to be campy horror flicks. There is a neat series called Cursed Films that covers the tragedies surrounding The Exorcist, The Omen, Poltergeist, The Crow, and The Twilight Zone movie. Check it out if you guys can. Some of the episodes do go off on a tangent, and The Twilight Zone segment about the helicopter accident is a bit hard to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that film a few years ago not knowing what to expect. It's definitely worth watching as a film alone, though the horror aspect may turn some people away since it comes out of nowhere and hits hard. I also recommend this movie!


God I wish I had access to Shudder, come to Sweden already!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

Best horrors are comedic parodies of the original.


----------



## Raever (Jan 19, 2021)

I have a deep love for psychological horror. Namely the original version of, "Let the right one in" has always been at the top of my "horror" list purely for how good the pacing and camera-work are in the film. I'm also a fan of films that aim to make you leave the theatre with uncomfortable settings, situations, characters, and scenes. If I don't feel like a terrible person, or grow to hate a particular antagonist, due to the pure vile actions happening on screen...it's probably not a movie I'll consider very horrifying. The general ghosts and ghouls just don't do it for me normally (_*even though my favorite is a technically under that label_).


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jan 19, 2021)

Raever said:


> I have a deep love for psychological horror. Namely the original version of, "Let the right one in" has always been at the top of my "horror" list purely for how good the pacing and camera-work are in the film. I'm also a fan of films that aim to make you leave the theatre with uncomfortable settings, situations, characters, and scenes. If I don't feel like a terrible person, or grow to hate a particular antagonist, due to the pure vile actions happening on screen...it's probably not a movie I'll consider very horrifying. The general ghosts and ghouls just don't do it for me normally (_*even though my favorite is a technically under that label_).
> 
> View attachment 99507


“Låt Den Rätte Komma In” is absolutely legendary, so damn good in every way! Although I do find it kinda comical unintentionally, the movie takes place in early 80s Sweden so by default a lot of the clothes and characters reminds me of the pictures of my dad when he was young and in his blunder years xD


----------



## Raever (Jan 28, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> “Låt Den Rätte Komma In” is absolutely legendary, so damn good in every way! Although I do find it kinda comical unintentionally, the movie takes place in early 80s Sweden so by default a lot of the clothes and characters reminds me of the pictures of my dad when he was young and in his blunder years xD



Yeah ~
But in a way, it makes the creepy scenes creepier to me, while at the same time giving a tad bit of light to an otherwise disturbing film. So I'll take the trade!


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 28, 2021)

zandelux said:


> The Machinist: not true horror, more of a psychological thriller. But like Texas Chainsaw Massacre, if you let your imagination run wild it will show you some of the scariest things imaginable. It blurs the line between reality and nightmares.


I absolutely adore The Machinist. The bodily transformation that Christian Bale went through for that role is horrifying in itself (the character he plays is virtually anorexic.) The use of the theremin in the soundtrack and the sepia wash gives it a dreamlike quality. Actually, far from being a horror movie, I find it oddly soothing, ha. Plus the conclusion to the story and end to the riddle makes sense and is narratively satisfying.


----------



## kittyfuzz (Jan 30, 2021)

Speaking of psychological horror, I watched this movie sometime ago - A Cure to Wellness. It is a bizarre movie. It actually stars the Captain of Star Trek Discovery in the first season (I loved the actor and loved him in this as well). It takes place in a sanitorium where people go to get revitalized from the poisons of society. Hope you like eels!


----------



## Alrazvick (Mar 13, 2021)

The Thing and Alien are also favorites of mine but there is another one that’s on the top of my list and that’s a movie called Slither. What makes it stand out from other horror movies is that it mixes horror, sci fi, gore and comedy perfectly. It has good characters that are memorable and great effects. I highly recommend it and I’m also looking to find friends who also like the same kind of movies as myself.


----------



## Kailirian (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm far from being an expert in horror but some of the movies I enjoyed the most are:
The first two alien movies
The thing
Sinister
The strangers (only the first one, the sequel was okay but nowhere near the original)
It follows
Get out
A tale of two sisters
The eye (the original, the remake was lame)
REC (also the original)
Train to Busan
28 days later
Triangle
Haute Tension

I'm pretty sure I'm forgetting some, but those are the most memorable


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2021)

Horror movie? 

I am a horror movie!

Psycho Goreman is a new one on my list.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)

Is Attack of the 50ft Woman a horror movie if you find it hot? (JK)

I don't think Scream is scary, I am really in horror of what it would take a human to take the life of another human.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> Silence Of The Lambs


;n;


----------



## kittyfuzz (Apr 17, 2021)

I watched this a couple of weeks ago on Amazon Prime 



It revolves around a corporation surveying a section of land that is traditionally a sacred site for the native peoples. The corporation wants to build a resort on top of it, which always works out well in horror movies. The groups of surveyors find a Japanese machine gun nest left over from WWII and go inside to see how easily it can be demolished - only to become trapped inside with something evil that won't let them leave! Definitely more of a psychological horror movie but I was impressed with it.


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

Could Jurassic Park be considered a horror film? Because that would totally change my list.

My top 10
1) The Shining
2) Silence of The Lambs
3) Poltergeist (1982)
4) Creepshow
5) IT (2017)
6) Alien
7) Psycho
8) 1408
9) The Amityville Horror (1979)
10) A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## tentiv (Oct 12, 2021)

I recently watched Pulse (2001) for the first time and it definitely wins the prize for most prescient social commentary. That someone back then could look at an emerging system like the internet and predict exactly how it could degrade a person's mental health is impressive. Like, imagine if someone made a movie in 1950 about nuclear bombs, but instead of giant radioactive ants it predicts how the entire Cold War would play out. Meeting people over the internet is a lot like meeting a ghost, there is no physical body to ground the experience in, and so your own physical body becomes irrelevant when interacting in online spaces. The technology meant to bring people together makes them realize just how alone they really are. The imagery of suicided corpses turning into black stains is iconic and indelible. I actually liked it a tiny bit better than The Ring (1998).


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 23, 2021)

tentiv said:


> I recently watched Pulse (2001) for the first time and it definitely wins the prize for most prescient social commentary. That someone back then could look at an emerging system like the internet and predict exactly how it could degrade a person's mental health is impressive. Like, imagine if someone made a movie in 1950 about nuclear bombs, but instead of giant radioactive ants it predicts how the entire Cold War would play out. Meeting people over the internet is a lot like meeting a ghost, there is no physical body to ground the experience in, and so your own physical body becomes irrelevant when interacting in online spaces. The technology meant to bring people together makes them realize just how alone they really are. The imagery of suicided corpses turning into black stains is iconic and indelible. I actually liked it a tiny bit better than The Ring (1998).


It really is wild. I revisited this recently and was surprised how basic computing was at the time. Even at that point K. Kurasawa could envision the isolation and depression that the internet would go on to cause. Like most Kurasawa movies I feel like it ran 20-30 minutes longer than it needed to, but it's so good where it counts. 





I recently watched *Lamb*. It wasn't much of a horror movie, as it turns out, but it was still pretty good. I really liked how uncanny they made the sheep girl. She's basically human except she has a sheep head and a hoof arm, pretty unsettling. The cinematography was great (kind of cheating given how beautiful Iceland is) but the script was just OK, but it works out because it was presented more as a modern fairy tale.


----------



## Doddy Guy (Nov 25, 2021)

kittyfuzz said:


> I watched this a couple of weeks ago on Amazon Prime
> 
> 
> 
> It revolves around a corporation surveying a section of land that is traditionally a sacred site for the native peoples. The corporation wants to build a resort on top of it, which always works out well in horror movies. The groups of surveyors find a Japanese machine gun nest left over from WWII and go inside to see how easily it can be demolished - only to become trapped inside with something evil that won't let them leave! Definitely more of a psychological horror movie but I was impressed with it. I downloaded it and resized with the tool to watch on my Tablet PC.


Unfortunately modern horrors are much too cliched with extremely predictive endings  Thus, have to rewatch classics like Scream


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 7, 2022)

With almost no context, have this:


Who's taking one for the team and watching this?

Next halloween, i better not be told my fursuit isn't horror themed.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

There's an Asian horror movie one of my friends forced me to watch and the entire movie is filmed in one room. A girl gets kidnapped and gets tortured to death. and people pay to see this


----------



## Mambi (Jan 7, 2022)

FlooferWoofer said:


> With almost no context, have this:View attachment 125556
> Who's taking one for the team and watching this?
> 
> Next halloween, i better not be told my fursuit isn't horror themed.



Oh hell yeah, even if it's B-grade cheesefest it will be pawsome!


----------



## tentiv (Aug 18, 2022)

Watched Nope and Messiah of Evil (1973) last weekend, loved them both. Nope is another strong example of Peele's almost allegorical style, where the message heavily saturates every scene. Messiah of Evil has a surprisingly languid, moody atmosphere that makes it stand out from other low budget 70s films as a solid Lovecraftian horror film. Some spoilery thoughts:



Spoiler: Nope



I know some people think it's cheesy, but I really love it when a movie starts out with a quote on a black screen to set the tone. The verse is part of a prophecy of the destruction of the city of Nineveh, heart of the Assyrian empire, glorious before it was destroyed by fire. The idea of the spectacle, the act of watching and wanting to be watched leading to our self-destruction is really high-brow stuff told in a poetic way. I initially didn't understand why the shoe was straight up, balanced on the heel in the scene with the chimpanzee, but the person I watched the movie with pointed out that Jupe took the shoe and put it in a case in that position, so the fact that the adult Jupe looked at the shoe in that position for years afterwards meant that the spectacle of the trauma had overwritten the trauma itself. His big speech about the SNL version of the chimp scene, how they "did it better" was another facet of this. I was of the opinion that Jupe had no PTSD from the event, but now that I think about it, it might just be a really weird way of dealing with it. 

The focus on watching and being watched interacted in a very satisfying way with the horror trope of not showing the threat in order to build suspense. My mom asked me if it was gory and I told her that much of the gore was aural rather than visual: we only hear Georgy tear a woman's face off and kill a man, in the same way we only hear the terrified screams of the creature's prey before they are digested.

I'm still puzzled by what the prevalence of balloons was supposed to mean, though. Maybe they're just something to look at, a focal point of the spectacle?





Spoiler: Messiah of Evil



This film drips with mood. A woman searches for her missing father in the Californian seaside town of Point Dune, which is about to experience a blood moon, like it did a century ago. The thing that really stands out is how meditative the whole thing is, voiceovers from the father and the woman provide most of the dread ("I woke up bleeding again today. I believe the thing inside me has no use for human blood."). The missing father is an artist, and before disappearing he covered every wall in his house with life-sized portaits of pale, stern people that watch the characters in every scene. 

Michael Greer steals the show. He's a globetrotting playboy who investigates weird stories, and is intrigued by Point Dune's century-old legend of a dark stranger spreading his new gospel. They actually cut the climax of his storyline to focus on the female lead, but his performance is just too strong. There's one part when the protagonist chides him for bribing hobos with wine so they'll tell him about the town, and he does this tiny half-smirk, really just a subtle twitch at the corner of his mouth, and it just instantly tells us everything about the character. I've never seen another actor do so much with such a small gesture.

There's actually a city in California called Point Dume, I wonder what they thought of it.


----------



## Haydn Iles (Aug 18, 2022)

The last horror I watched was Taxidermia. For those who like foreign ones. I found it after having installed https://www.firesticktricks.com/ipvanish-on-firestick.html on my firestick. As for me, it was really scary. I can name it body horror! It's a brilliant allegory on life.


----------

